# LTSP running under Gentoo...?

## tyreth

Has anyone had an attempt at installing LTSP with Gentoo?  Succeeded?  Failed?

I have set up a server, but I'm going to make it a server for thin clients.  As such, I decided to re-install a Linux distro to get KDE3 and Gnome2.  The only distro I know that has gnome2 easily (can't stand RPM's after using emerge) is Gentoo.  Unfortunately, Gentoo is not one of LTSP's supported distro's.

So, anyone got it working?  Thought about it?  Pointers on whether this will be easy/possible, and how I should go about it?

Thanks

----------

## AutoBot

It can be done, I just finished installing Maya on my gentoo box and of course it isn't a supported distribution and A|W were absolutely no help.

--Wasn't an easy task, but all things can be done.

----------

## tyreth

Yeah I think I'm getting there.  Now I need to go out and buy some disks to set up a boot disk for the workstation, then solve whatever problems crop up (sif it will work first time  :Smile: 

----------

